# Bơm ly tâm dạng xoáy đầu gang Teco HVP3200



## quangtc0004 (13/12/20)

*Bơm ly tâm dạng xoáy đầu gang Teco HVP3200-130 40*

Bơm ly tâm dạng xoáy đầu gang Teco HVP3200-130 40 - *Máy bơm nước Teco* - máy bơm – máy bơm tháp giải nhiệt - Hotline: 0913.201.426






*THÔNG SỐ KỸ THUẬT: *
- Kiểu : Máy bơm ly tâm trục ngang đầu gang TECO
- Số cực : 4 cực - 4P
- Model : HVP3200-130 40
- Động cơ : Teco
- Công suất : 40 HP
- Lưu lượng max : 7550 l/phút
- Cột áp max : 25 m
- Cỡ nòng : 219 mm
- Điện áp : 380V - 3pha
- Xuất sứ : Đài Loan

*Ứng dụng* : Bơm ly tâm dạng xoáy đầu gang Teco HVP3200-130 40 thường được dùng trong các tòa nhà cao tầng, trường học, công viên, các sân vận động lớn.
- Hệ thống tháp giải nhiệt nước, hệ thống tuần hoàn dẫn và bơm nước
- Các thiết bị máy móc dùng trong ngành công nghiệp lò hơi......

[VIDEO]




*ĐẶC ĐIỂM* : Được thiết kế chuyên dụng để bơm và vận chuyển chất lỏng tuần hoàn đặc biệt sử dụng máy bơm kết hợp động cơ TECO không gây ồn ào và vận hành êm dễ dàng khi sử dụng và lắp đặt bảo trì
Máy bơm được thiết kế tinh xảo nhỏ gọn không chiếm nhiều không gian cũng như diện tích sử dụng rất thích hợp dùng cho các tháp giải nhiệt

Qúy khách có nhu cầu xin vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp với Xương Minh để được tư vấn và báo giá tốt nhất!

*Xương Minh* hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách!





*Công ty TNHH TM Xương Minh* cung cấp các chủng loại máy bơm, *máy bơm nước* TECO, bơm công nghiệp TECO, bơm GSD-TECO, bơm tháp nước tháp giải nhiệt, *động cơ teco* và lắp đặt tháp giải nhiệt Tashin chính hãng giá tốt nhất. Để được biết thêm chi tiết và tư vấn lắp đặt máy bơm, tháp giải nhiệt quý khách vui lòng liên hệ :

*Công ty TNHH Thương mại Xương Minh - Hotline*: 0913201426
*Địa chỉ VPGD*: Nhà số 3, đường 2.2, khu SHOP HOUSE, khu đô thị GAMUDA GARDENS, đường Nam Dư, quận Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội
*Điện thoại*: (04) 62620101; 62620443; 62620445 - *Fax*: (04) 62620447
*Email*: *daothanhbinh66@gmail.com - xuongminhcongty@gmail.com
Website 1: www.motorteco.vn - Website 2: www.thapgiainhiettashin.vn*


----------

